# "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle



## Edik89 (12. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen 

Ich heiße Eduard und möchte "demnächst" die Fischerprüfung absolvieren.

Damit ich nach der Prüfung direkt loslegen kann, möchte ich mir jetzt schon Rute, Rolle, Schnur etc. kaufen.

*Zielfisch*: Raubfisch (Hecht, Zander, Barsch usw.) mit Kunstködern
*Ort*:        Rhein (Mainz, Wiesbaden, Gießen) jeweils vom Ufer aus.
*Budget*:   vorgestellt habe ich mir 150€ für Rute und Rolle zusammen.


*Vorstellungen*: 
Ich habe mich ein wenig hier im Forum informiert und habe gesehen, dass diese Rute und diese Rolle  empfohlen wird.

Wäre das auch für mich was ?


----------



## mittellandchannel (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

also ich habe mir im März auch meine erste Spinnrute gekauft und die hat auch ein WG von 10-40 g. Denke damit liegst du zum "allround" spinnfischen genau richtig. 

Die Rolle habe ich auch. Die läuft super weich finde ich.


----------



## RayZero (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Hi,

kannst du meiner Meinung nach sofort so kaufen #6.
Wenn das Budget es zulässt, dann vielleicht die Daiwa Freams 3000 statt der Ninja - dann hast du was sehr ordentlich langlebiges. Das soll jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Ninja nach einer Saison schon auseinander fällt, aber dennoch hat die Freams einen Hard-Body und ist damit von Natur aus robuster.

Den einzigen Abstrich den du machen musst:

Barsche unter 25cm werden an der Rute wenig Spaß machen. Aber da der Rhein ja gute Fische beinhaltet, wünsche ich dir einfach viele 30+ Barsche #6


----------



## Stulle (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: &quot;Anfänger&quot; - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Ist die nicht etwas kurz ? Ich kenne die ecke nicht aber an der Elbe kommt man unter 2.70 zu nichts

Ich hab mir gerade http://www.cormoran.de/co/de/produk...s-model.htm?ovs_prdrows2=10&ovs_search0=black
Die in etwas kräftiger geholt für die Ostsee und bin recht begeistert.


----------



## Justhon (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Hätte ich auch gesagt - wenns schon Allround sein sollte, dann vielleicht ne Rute in 2,70m oder 3,00m. Wenn du keinen Uferbewuchs hast (ist am Rhein ja nicht unbedingt zu erwarten) profitierst du von der Länge auf jeden Fall.

LG


----------



## Kerkerknecht (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Ich habe mit einer Shimano Catana 2,70m u 14-40 gr. WG mit  Catana FC 3000 Rolle angefangen, liegt  unter deinem Budget. Aber da hast du noch Einiges übrig an Teuronen um  das Ende vom Band gut zubestücken, daß ist das Zeug, was ins Geld  geht, gerade als Neuling......


----------



## RayZero (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

So lange Stangen sind für die meisten Anwendungen wenn man ehrlich ist total kontraproduktiv. Das Mehrgewicht und die Kopflastigkeit zu kürzeren Ruten kommt noch dazu. Der einzige Vorteil einer 2,70m oder 3,00m im Vergleich zur einer kürzeren Rute ist die Drillkontrolle -> es ist einfach den Fisch aus Hindernissen fernzuhalten. Vielleicht ist es auch noch einfach, den Köder über die Steinpackung zu führen - aber das wars dann auch. Die Wurfweite unterscheidet sich marginal. Am Rhein mögen die 2,70m zum reinen Gummifischangeln noch immer Standard sein, aber es gibt viele die auch hier erfolgreich kürzere Ruten fischen. 2,40m sind ein idealer Kompromiss zwischen 2,70 und 2,10 - für eine Allroundrute - egal welches Gewässer - eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## vermesser (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Seh ich etwas anders Ray: Eine 2,40er ist für mich eine "Nichtlänge"...entweder ich nehme ne 2,10er oder kürzer vom Boot und in verwachsenen Gewässern ohne Bedarf nach Wurfweite...dann kann ich damit auch je nach Wurfgewicht jerken, twitschen oder auch nur einen Blinker oder Gummi durchleiern, faulenzen, jiggen etc...oder ich nehme gleich ne richtig lange mit 2,70...wo es auf Wurfweite ankommt, Steinpackung im Wege is, ich parallel zum Ufer fischen möchte etc...

2,40 is so ein Mittelding, für einiges zu kurz, für einiges zu lang. Mir liegen die gar nicht. Wurden als erstes verscheuert  . Aber jeder, wie er mag.

Ach so, und wenn wir schon bei konkreten Tipps sind...ich würde mir für Barsch und kleinere Köder auf Hecht und Zander eine Rute holen und eine kräftigere für Zander und Hecht bzw. für größere Köder.

1. Barsch, kleinere Hechte und Zander, kleine Köder: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/mitchell-mag-pro-lite-evx-632ml-4-18-spin-1-90m-4-18g/
2. Hecht und Zander mit Gummi und Co: http://www.germantackle.de/Shimano-...L7s-kNM29klnRDM4OZIlNd8iJsqSIBLk6waAmoS8P8HAQ , die mit 50 Gramm in 2,70
1. Rolle: http://www.youfish.de/RYOBI-Ecusima...3rwPnmezbJJDPCP6oCkyoROj9PhVs2A28waAvHM8P8HAQ
2. Rolle: http://www.youfish.de/RYOBI-Ecusima...LZAh6jKuxslq4G_xy4BcZ9jmKlKveD3dc8aAvJp8P8HAQ

Damit liegst du bei 60 + 40 + 40 + 40 + Versand...ca. 200 Euro. Ja, das ist etwas über Budget...damit geht dann aber Barsch bis Hecht und Zander alles ordentlich. So...meine Meinung. Alternativ als Barschrute (die ich selber nicht kenne, die aber gern in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wird): http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/322016852449?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true in 1,80 mit 25 Gramm...denn sparste nochmal 20 Euro ein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Auf die Frage nach der Rutenlänge gibt es nur eine richtige Antwort: :m
Man braucht für vielfältigeres Angeln mehrere Längen und nicht nur eine!

D.h. bei dem Mangel an flexibel die Länge verändernden Ruten: 
Man braucht verschieden lange Ruten, die einem je nach Einsatzort erlauben mit der dort am besten funktionierenden Länge zu fischen. 
Alles andere ist nur ein schaler Kompromiss.

Oder anders anwendbar: (Spinn-)Angler braucht je nach persönlichem Gusto eine Riege von gut gestuften Ruten (zum selben Köderungszwecke) im Regal (z.B. 210+270 oder 240+270+300) . 
Das macht die grundsätzliche Längenfrage überflüssig und das Einsatzpotential ideal.


----------



## Hänger06 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free-..._6&btsid=7b854485-27d1-41b3-bb70-cbc732a6be6b

wenn du noch 3-4 wochen warten kannst als 3000er 

als Anfänger würde ich mir eine Rute zu legen und erst mal los gehen um mich am Wasser auszuprobieren ....bei der Rolle was ordentliches kaufen, die Ecusima, ist eine tolle Rolle die DAIWA von Ray genante teurer ist um Klassen besser...

Als Ruten Empfehlung von mir, die Shimano Vangance Seabass 2,40 in MH 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-Veng...id=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=401111782552

mit der kannst du nix falsch machen, von 7gr bis 50gr Köder- gewicht. Wurde hier im Bord schon mehrfach beschrieben.

Gruß und dicke Fische.


----------



## Hänger06 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

@ Vermesser#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Andal (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Was unterscheidet denn eine Anfänger-Spinnrute von einer x-beliebigen Spinnrute? Hat die Stützräder, oder einen Wurftrichter?


----------



## Edik89 (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Vielen Dank euch erstmal für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Ich werde mir eure empfohlenen Sachen näher anschauen und bei weiteren Fragen hier nochmal melden 
Zusätzlich habe ich vor demnächst in einen Angelladen zu fahren und paar Ruten in die Hand zu nehmen.
Werde dann meine Eindrücke hier schildern


----------



## Edik89 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Hallo,

bei mir hat sich in der Zwischenzeit einiges geändert, durch finanzielle Änderungen kann ich es mir leisten mein Budget auf 250€ zu erhöhen.

Ich hab schon mit meinem Onkel (Angler) geredet und er meinte auch, dass seine Spinnrute 2.7 meter hat.
Er hat die Rute:

ABU GARCIA VERITAS V2 SPIN 922 ML  9-28gr

Die Rolle hat mir optisch sehr zugesagt und würde mich neu ungefähr 130€ kosten.
Soll ich da zuschlagen, oder gibt es was besseres für das Geld ?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

Edit:
Ich bin heute auf eine Antwort von RayZero gestoßen und er hat damals super erklärt wieso es sinnvoll ist die Ruten für Hecht und Zander / Barsch zu trennen, Stichpunkt Wurfgewicht. 

Ich werde es nun so machen, wie es @Vermesser geschrieben hat, vielen Dank dafür.

Könnt ihr mir was gutes für mein Budget (250€) vorschlagen (2 Ruten + 2 Rollen).
Also pro Kombo 125 Euro.

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es die Quantum Shotgun 3 die mit 5-55gr und 2.7m eigentlich alles abdeckt, dazu noch die Daiwa Freams und ich hätte was vernünftiges oder ?


----------



## Hänger06 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: "Anfänger" - Spinnrute und Rolle*

Moin,

die Frames ist toll. Ich habe die Shotgun als Vorläufer Modell II in 2,70-45gr zum Zander-jigen  . Für Barsch und Rapfen ist sie mir zu hart.

Für barsch und Rapfen eine Konger (Rayzero fragen).

 für das "grobe" ab 17gr eine Koga Viper Spinn in 2,70 die Fische ich schon seit 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden, toller Blank für kleines Geld. Auch bei mir zum Grund und Posen fischen mit Köfi.

Gruß


----------

